# June 2016 Field Training



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So how is everyone doing this summer so far?


Been working hard with Riot almost every day. Trying to make sure I don't move ahead before he's solid on something. Which is a mistake I made with Lucy. Last night I ran Lucy on a senior land set up. She was very good. Made me wonder if training her less often is better for her. Riot on the other hand thrives on daily training sessions. We are finishing collar conditioning and whistle sits. We might start FTP tonight. This coming weekend is a 2 day water seminar put on by our only year round pro. Nice of him to do this. I've also been training with a FT/HT judge has really helped me do better set ups for retrieves and blinds. I'm looking at fields in a different way now. We haven't set up any water together yet. I'm hoping I can learn plenty for my judging assignments this summer. 


We finished our dog/bike van. Actually got the license plate: BIKE. How the heck that was available I'll never know. Anyway the photo below is from McCarthy while we were camped visiting Kennecott Mine last weekend.


----------



## dwilliams (May 16, 2016)

Currently, I am trying to advance Drake to the Finished level of HRC (I/we have really slacked off since earning his Seasoned title). To accomplish this we are training for a GRCA hunt (never ran WC/WCX) test coming up this fall. We are building memory by expanding triples and performing marking drills, with marks up to 215 yds so far. Every couple of days I will run cold blinds or handling drills too, this way come season we will be good to go and roll into the hunt test season next year.

Lady my 3.5 month old is working on obedience and marks. We are currently at about 35 yds or so with her, and very confident with her drive she will be retrieving to hand at 50 yds by next week.

Other than my dogs, I also work at a kennel and we are pushing several labs through basic gun dog and one through advanced gun dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been in New Hampshire for a week. I discovered that two of my fields can't be used anymore because a car dealership is parking cars and trucks there. However, I had one left and discovered three more and the one is just what I need. Training in the new fields yesterday:

Buffy---Three peat blinds through a 10 foot wide barrier of grass then a cold blind along a hillside. Some handling was needed but she took every cast.

Thor---Singles, uphill singles in heavy cover with great success, a 150+ yard mark that required an angle across a ditch through three foot high cover which he nailed.

Finished up with casting drills for both.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well its a wrap folks...Proof is off to Michigan. Yesterday we ran our last spring derby and got another point. It was an odd test. It didn't really challenge the dogs in the ways that would separate them, yet it was very taxing on the dogs from the water and the thick cover and muck from new growth and rain so it was very demanding. The third series was really ten minutes a dog, we timed them. Our last dog ran I think around 8 pm after a massive thunder/ran storm that hit during the test dog. Luckily that storm cleared and it got sunny for another hour. Proof did really well for me at the line and watched his birds fall so nicely. I love it when he focuses so well out and doesn't move his head an inch until I open him up for the second bird. But man, that fourth series, he doesn't know what heel means those last two feet to the line. 

now, he had some weird birds and the judges told me after he hunted for those birds that they had not landed even close to where the other birds had landed so they noted it. The flyer started the test out and his was under the arc from where all the other birds landed so he had a bit of a hunt near the ribbon they had put out for the gunners to know where to have the birds land. (I need to start glancing out at those birds instead of just looking at proof. But I have saved our asses in the past from only watching him, ha ha. I've blocked his swinging head before ) ON his go bird in the third series the bird landed nearly behind the gun and the original throw was flat! He was swimming at the gun and I'm thinking Proof, you don't go to guns! And for moments he was swimming behind and then in front of the gun if you watched his line so I was freaking out in my head thinking are you going to back side the gun??? I need to just trust that little red dog...he knows what he's doing. He usually always takes a straight line to a fall, he doesn't run at the gun or under the arc. If anything he'll be fat a bit. Then he got there and started hunting and I'm thinking what the hell? He is hunting next to the gun but he always stayed in front. You could tell he wasn't comfortable that close to the gun so he'd push off and hunt away for a second then turn back and kept persevering and trusting himself and got it. Second bird was so far down the pond and into this cove of just thick trash. It was like going down the hall of doom going past points and islands temping the dogs to get out early. Proof did the line perfect until at the very very end he swam towards the farthest water instead of getting out where the bird had landed a few feet to his right. Then he had a hunt in all the gunk as did almost every other dog that got down there had. 

OH and meanwhile, my blu ray player caught fire while my son was watching and everyone had to rush over to my car. Scary, didn't know what to do, but it stopped when we turned it off...Then a MASSIVE storm came through and we had to wait. Finally they decided to do another very long single. Well, that didn't do much in the way of separation either. Proof nailed that bird. He usually nails singles so I was happy to see it come up.

While I would have loved to get more than one point, I was relieved to get any point. They were calling out JAMS and I was nervous then they said RJ and I was thinking that is the worst, ha ah! Thank goodness they didn't call our number! The test really didn't do much to clearly separate the dogs in way of placements to the naked eye. I'm sure that the judges saw stuff I didn't but I just wasn't sure how it was going to go down and neither did anyone else, all the dogs at the end kind of did similar work and there were ten left in that fourth. 

This time Proof was the only golden at all. Oddly, there were three chessies one in derby and two in Q. I've never seen those at the field trials....that was fun to watch. I was proud of my golden that thinks he's a lab!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey is doing very well. Her progress has far exceeded my expectations and she still has over a month left with the pro. Two weeks ago before I left for vacation he told me he was starting land blinds with her. This week, he tells me she's doing simple water blinds. I asked about swim by and water T and he had already done that too with her. I was already impressed then, but when I watched him handle her in the water, I was just stunned and in awe. She's only 10 months old! I felt like I was watching a toddler in a surgeon's scrubs performing surgery. Ha! How is it possible that this little baby is doing these things. Maybe my expectations are low, but I was standing there wide eyed and mouth agape. Honestly it didn't even feel real. I wouldn't have done nearly as good of a job on my own. I am very tempted to let the pro keep her until her "career" is over, but my SO would not be too thrilled.

As for Molly, she found some ducks at the park yesterday and gave chase. When they flew over her head, she threw her head back and barked at them. It was very cute.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

MH pass #3 for Bally today!
Presque Isle Retriever Club in Erie, PA
Bally stepped on every mark this weekend, no hunts no handles. One whistled the blind in the first series, ping-ponged the other two blinds in the 2nd series but they were within very narrow quarters. Not sure if he was not taking the right casts or if I was over-casting. 
Anyways tomorrow we might just go do a drill or two at the park, or not train. Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday training with the group in Ohio.
Love seeing my Ohio friends!!!! What a fun crowd. ))))))


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had a nice day training with Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club. Even though it was raining we got a lot out of this session. And it is a great group of people.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Anney! Any chance you could share a discription and drawings of the various set ups on that test? I love to see photo from the line!

Last weekend Riot and I did a 2 day water seminar with our local pro. We took Baron's classes last winter, so this was his summer water seminar to follow along with the classes. Since Riot is a baby dog at 7 months, we started off the seminar both days to demonstrate cheating singles. Riot had lots of fun. He was so happy to see all the people and get his bumpers too. People were taking bets on how old he was and most people were pretty surprised at how young he is. So walking to the line, he wants to climb in people's laps and lick their faces, then leap sky high as he does his dance to the line. Sweet sweet little boy. Sharp as a tack and no problems at all on 100 yard complex water marks over pennisulas. He's such a fun little guy. We learned lots. He's moving through pile work. I hope to be done with T soon and onto double T. I'd like to get to water pile work by the end of June at the latest. It would be very cool if we could get done with swim by before the last 2 derbies of the season. But that's probably pushing it. Baron told me at the end of the seminar that he really wants Riot on his truck, especially when he heads to Texas for the winter. I don't know if I could send Riot off like that. He will miss the snow.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I love hearing your stories, Stacey. It reminds me of me and Proof a few months ago! 

I know it might be hard to part with Riot, but remember he already knows Barron so it won't be a complete strange experience. I wouldn't have put Proof with Jason if I didn't think it would be worth it for him. I thought about this decision for six months, literally, you know that. But I'm in the same boat as you, only flip side. It is just too hot to train here and no one is around to train with, not to mention the grounds are not maintained the same when no one is around. I wanted Proof to keep up with his "colleagues" and continue to learn. Apparently, when they are under two, that is when the very most learning happens, after that, it isn't as detrimental to his training to miss some work. Think of that with Riot, that this is just necessary to help him reach his full potential since you are unable to work him in the winter. I also feel like if Proof wasn't talented then it would be no big deal but I really want goldens to gain respect in the field and Proof is talented. I want him to keep up his momentum. Anyhow, just my side of it...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was just talking about this with a friend the other day, about how after spending some time in the sport, some things have become normal, for better or for worse. We both were adamantly against sending our dogs away for training. Now we have both done it and we see the value in it. Now when I think back to when I said I'd never do it, I think I was being somewhat closed minded. Things change, situations change, feelings change, etc. You just never know.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Vivian, I feel the same way. Things change, different dogs, ect. I guess one of the biggest things I've learned since owning Proof is that you just can't make blanket judgements about the way people do things...I know I still question people's actions but its not the same as judgement. I think the biggest regret of sending Proof off is that I cannot say that he solely handled by me which is just a selfish reason. When I know I'm not able to train him the way I want him trained holding him back just so he is only handled by me is just silly. Plus, I've learned how important it is that Proof works with other people.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What I would love to do, is take a year off and go to the states in the winter. Then camp out with a good pro and have one year of train the trainer with Riot. But money doesn't grow on trees, so I can't do that. Shipping the dog to/from Texas is probably $600 each way, plus all the other costs. I really want to train Riot myself and see how far I go. If I stopped tomorrow, it wouldn't matter, I'd have a well trained pet that will go hunting with me any time.


It is addictive learning how to train dogs at the level we train them in field work. Being outdoors with my dogs is important to me. I'm still not ready mentally to send one off to a pro without me by their side.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Singles from this afternoon
Medina, OH
67º windy


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lots of water work with the dogs. Lucy and Riot are doing well. Every spring it's like starting over at the water. Lucy forgets all her line manners at water and back to ear pinching we go. Dang, I'd like her to one year remember that I'm the one in charge not her. 

Riot is on pile work. He's super excited to do whatever I ask. We should be solid 3 handed casting by the end of the week. He's moving along so quickly it's making my head spin. 

Yesterday Lucy and I went to the spaniel club training. Lucy is a super sharp girl. She has a flush like no other dog out there. Everyone likes gunning for us because she traps them on the ground before they get a chance to fly. No shooting necessary. And her birds are in beautiful shape, so I just re-plant them behind us as we leave the field. Lucy is ferocious. She is a predator. And never hurts a bird either.

Today I shot for a qualifying field trial. 3 dogs. Yes just 3 dogs. 6 were entered, 3 scratched. I don't know what's going to happen to our FT program up here with those low numbers. Oh and only 2 dogs made it though the first series, and 1 through the second series. It was so bad they were going to run all 3 dogs on the second series again.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ballyhoo Master pass #4 this weekend!! Getting close!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats, again, Anney! 

Stacey that is so nuts about the Q. You weren't lying! I can't imagine only seeing two dogs at a field trial. Down here its hard to find one under twenty dogs. I mean what a waste of resources and time for two dogs to not even get to the third series. Ugh. I feel for you!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I miss Proof! But quick update, I have a friend up there with him and she sent me some videos. Proof is blowing both mine and the trainer's expectations as far as his transition goes. We thought since he wasn't a dog that went on a truck early in his life, that he'd have a bit of a hard time. Three weeks before he was really working well with him. Um. Well, when you see your dog running for someone else, wagging his tail the whole time and one whistling a few feet from a blind between a double, it kind of blows your mind. I am so happy he is happy but I'll be honest, I'm a bit jealous, I want to train him there! My husband says if he can't be with the ones he loves then he is doing good at loving the ones he is with. I hope I don't forget how to run him when he gets home!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Arrrgggg, still working T here. It's slow going because of me and finding time to do it. Also because I'm trying to get it right and not cause trouble down the line. So tight quick sits, good eye contact, lots of sends though to keep good momentum through to back pile. Flyer has gone though most of the usual things but he has thrown some inventive and funny Twists to turn it into his game and not mine. So add recognizing young dog effort versus avoidance. Does that make sense?
Winter was so easy and/or I know more now.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shelby, I understand your jealousy! Maise is super happy and excited to see me when I go down, but ultimately, she would rather be by her trainer's side and get to work -- and play with me afterwards. I was airing her on lead a few weeks ago, and when she saw her trainer from a distance, she started to pull towards him and got super alert/serious like she was about to get to work. I remember the mixed feelings I felt at that very moment but I am happy she is having fun.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep that is exactly how I feel. I want him happy, and I was so scared he'd be scared and mopey. There is a lady that I think is just awesome, Darlene Houlihan, and she has put her golden on a truck. She told me that he'd do fine, that goldens can be on trucks, despite popular belief. It really comforted me and solidified my decision. BUT now, I'm kind of like dang, boy, you are having too good of time without me! ha ha, no really, I"m an adult and I want him happy, still just have that pang of yuck in my chest. I just got some more videos of Proof and my gosh he is so happy!! You know I've heard that a dog to go all the way has to love the sport more than anything else. More than corrections or family. I guess this is what I'm seeing...and I'm grateful but sad all at the same time!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Arrrgggg, still working T here. It's slow going because of me and finding time to do it. Also because I'm trying to get it right and not cause trouble down the line. So tight quick sits, good eye contact, lots of sends though to keep good momentum through to back pile. Flyer has gone though most of the usual things but he has thrown some inventive and funny Twists to turn it into his game and not mine. So add recognizing young dog effort versus avoidance. Does that make sense?
> Winter was so easy and/or I know more now.



You didn't ask but...

If you go for too much precision you will ruin the dog's momentum and style. Why not think about this like shaping a behavior...baby steps. What you will accept now you won't find acceptable in the future as you expect better sits before the dog is cast for the retrieve (rewards).


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> You didn't ask but...
> 
> If you go for too much precision you will ruin the dog's momentum and style. Why not think about this like shaping a behavior...baby steps. What you will accept now you won't find acceptable in the future as you expect better sits before the dog is cast for the retrieve (rewards).


Same was said by Rex Carr, "If you train a young dog for momentum, precision will arrive; if you train for precision, demanding perfection, momentum will depart."


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Gdgli and FT,
I understand what you are saying and I do try to keep in mind Rex Carr's quote.
Here's what I'm presently looking for in my FTP work. Quick response to the whistle, no 2-3 steps after whistle and before the sit, good 2-3 seconds of eye contact before I cast. I started with asking for 1 secound and I'm stretching this out. He must must go on "back" and he must come to me on "here". I'm using attrition for casting correction unless he refuses sit whistle or here. I'm also trying to develop line communication between us. So far I have been able to maintain good momentum to back pile. Any other thoughts? 

And one last thing he likes to front me, on delivery so I'm working on that.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK here's my thoughts. 
Your dog has NO IDEA what the end product of all this is. They only know what they are working on now. So why would you allow a substandard performance in the beginning? Precision and compliance does NOT imply lace of momentum. In fact, dogs who are trained thoroughly and taught this precision, compliance and commitment from the beginning, typically have the best attitude. They also don't need to go back later on and fix problems and learn how to do it right! 
So if you're working on FTP, have the attitude that you're going to get this dog running FTP like a freakin' pro, for the dog to think this is the end-all, be-all of his training. He doesn't know that T work is next. Or double T, or pattern blinds, or whatever. 
But if you accept this level of performance from the beginning, he'll be that much better prepared to move on to the next step with very little trouble.

Of course there's nitpicking and expecting perfection, and that has to be used in moderation when training any dog at any level. That is the art of dog training, knowing what take-home messages are important at that stage for the dog, and knowing that in time, certain skills will develop. 

And again, precision does NOT mean poor attitude or speed. That is up to the TRAINER to foster and instill in the dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly I'm about where you are. Riot still wants to pick up every bumper from the discard pile instead of going out to the pile. So I hold my bumpers for now so I don't have to pick at him for going to the discard pile. He does turn the wrong way sometimes, and I try to not get on him too much about turning wrong. Just a quick adjustment and resend.


Last night Riot totally broke on the second bird of a double. I hard nicked him for a correction, which I don't normally do. He still went and got the bumper. When he returned I told him he was a bad dog. The thrower picked up the first bumper, so he didn't get both. We re-did the double, and this time he was just fine and didn't break. But I think I did lose momentum with him after that correction. I gave him a nice good boy and a fun bumper. He seemed ok, but I do worry about nicking for corrections at this stage. Today Riot turned 8 months old. 


Lucy is actually doing pretty good. Surprise! She ran 2 nice blinds last night. Her marking is suffering a bit and I miss her amazing marking. But I need her to do blinds right now. Maybe being second fiddle has helped her learn. Who knows maybe a senior title is still in her future.


I'm trying really hard to do drills with Riot at least once a day. Sit, here, heel, whistle sits, back, down, and stand. Down and stand needs work, as does whistle sits. I'm crossing my eyes on the whistle sits. I want that crisp whistle sit of course. Riot's energy level is going up right now. I have to get him out on the trails for several miles every other day if I can. If I'm not careful he drops weight though so quickly in a day or two. He's still a super sweet guy that gets along with all dogs and all people. He's very nice to have around the office and lounges around waiting for action.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it depends a lot of the dog's attitude going into it as well. I was being too soft with Proof at first because I was worried about beating him down. Hugh told me that it depends on the dog. He said Proof has so much go that he could withstand a bit more precision and pressure. He said he has seen other dogs that just trot off and those are the dogs that you don't get all precise with.
Im a bit different, as I started all of this out with Proof in the yard when he was only 4 months old. I had no clue what I was doing and just did things my weird way. He was getting treats and having a good old time. We went through the motions in the yard with very little pressure. In fact, it was almost just no no drills because he wasn't even CC. Proof loved it! When we moved to the field I was a bit more demanding. By the time we carried it to cold blinds he and the other pups were super loosy goose...and they were under a year old for the most part and running 300 yard blinds. To get them to go out long they had to have courage. Demanding so much precision in the beginning makes them more conscious of rules and that slows their momentum down. It seems to take more time to get that momentum back than it does getting a perfect sit.

Proof had slower sits and wasn't perfect on anything with blinds....BUT he was fast! He took off like a maniac cause he loved going. He was raised loving to go on a back to get that treat! But I didn't need him to do any blind work until he was 2 so I wasn't too worried about all his mistakes. Now, he is running blinds like a champ! Especially in the last month (16 months old) His sits have gotten fast! He is casting good now. Often lining 300 yard blinds with suctions. He breaks on the send he wants to go so bad. And one thing that is great about that??? The faster they go the straighter they tend to run and the less whistles they need especially in those first 50 yards. I've noticed the slower dogs tend to make more mistakes and have to get a whistle right from the start making them even slower. I've heard judges tell me they won't even consider a dog that takes off slower. They find it lack of drive and style. 

So I'm more of the opinion of fostering a passion in my pup and then cleaning it up later on. I know that pressure and all that can create the same momentum but I guess I'm not good at that. But I am good at getting the dog to want to work and learn. The bottom line is time. Do you have a time line for what you expect or do you have the time to move a bit slower?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My additional two cents:


Although not the in vogue method of teaching, I believe the behavior chain taught operantly is a really good way to go and I think the dog does know the end product in this behavior chain. No collar while this is taught. Back chaining behaviors thusly:

1. Cast gets you a bumper, now dog knows there is a reward.
2. Sit and cast gets you a bumper. Beginning to link behaviors.
3. Dog wanders, whistle sit, cast gets you a bumper. 
4. Pile work---line to pile. Running gets you a bumper.
5. Line to pile, whistle sit, cast to bumper. Now starting to link more behaviors. Don't fuss over sit.
6. Up the criteria---after the whistle, bad sit gets no cast. Bad sit=butt not on ground, crooked sit, inattentive sit, etc.

No fussing until it is time to fuss. 


I have done it this way. I also overused the collar at one point---sit, nic, sit--- which resulted in getting fast crooked sits. My error and a big one.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It is amazing how the owners direct the dog's feelings for the rest of their lives. Recently we were away at a test with Belle. She has been sick for the past three weeks (no diagnosis, hives, allergic reaction to something, eruption on belly). Too late to scratch and I was not going to cut her paw in order to get a medical excuse. She started feeling better about 2 days prior to the test. So we drove there. Poor thing was home sick. She missed her sisters with whom she trained since she was a pup and never left the house without them. After being mopey an entire day, was so scared that I asked a vet tech to look at her while waiting for the test to finish just to have re-assurance that it was OK to drive back home. She was running nice and did well in the test but the entire time she was a different dog.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

hollyk said:


> Gdgli and FT,
> I understand what you are saying and I do try to keep in mind Rex Carr's quote.


You know, maybe Rex was quoting gdgli!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey doesn't need a handler. Today, she got off the truck, made her way to the line on her own, scanned the field, spotted a thrower at a station, and planted her butt down. When her trainer told her to heel, she actually heeled with the person closest to the line and kept her eyes at the station. It was so funny -- she obviously doesn't care who runs her or if she has to run herself. 

Every week I watch her and she is just thriving and blossoming. Her trainer said she is moving as fast, if not faster, than a field bred lab. My SO and I had always joked when we see a lanky yellow lab, we say "hey -- it's Maise!" because that's what she looked like as a pup, but it's even funnier now that her trainer has made that comparison. When I told my SO he said he knew it, she had been a lab all along. Anyway, she saw some tough concepts today and was pushed and pushed but it didn't slow her down. I know Molly would have melted into a puddle not even a tenth of the way through. Actually, if I were teaching the same concepts to Molly, I would not have even approached it the same way. Maise is just doing really well and I know she might plateau at some point but she had already blown my mind so the rest is just gravy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Gdgli and FT,
> I understand what you are saying and I do try to keep in mind Rex Carr's quote.
> Here's what I'm presently looking for in my FTP work. Quick response to the whistle, no 2-3 steps after whistle and before the sit, good 2-3 seconds of eye contact before I cast. I started with asking for 1 secound and I'm stretching this out. He must must go on "back" and he must come to me on "here". I'm using attrition for casting correction unless he refuses sit whistle or here. I'm also trying to develop line communication between us. So far I have been able to maintain good momentum to back pile. Any other thoughts?
> 
> And one last thing he likes to front me, on delivery so I'm working on that.


Actually it sounds like you are doing OK.
As far as a front for delivery, way back when I first got into field, I saw many local handlers front their dogs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> You know, maybe Rex was quoting gdgli!


Very funny!!!

Well, you know he had to get it from somewhere! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We trained today in the morning. It was a beautiful day.

Setup for today was a hip pocket double repeated with increasingly tighter angles for Thor. I used the same setup for Buffy---hip pocket followed with two blinds run past trees which are her biggest suction factors.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I finally got a new dog car -- Toyota 4Runner! My CRV was stuffed to the brim. I have leg room now and I don't have to remove my second row seats!! I also don't have to put the crates on platforms in order to fit wingers underneath (I now have room to put them on their sides), which means I can see out the rear window. Not sure yet what I'm going to do about the wingers because the sharp legs scratched up the trunk door of my CRV pretty badly.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vh


Wingers on the roof rack. 

PS I loved my 4Runner. I put 323,000 miles on it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had a CR-V and loved it. But moved up to a Pilot. It works so much better for 2 large crates and launchers and blinds and all that other stuff!

We ran senior Saturday. Double with a blind. No distraction shot or walk up on land. But we had a NO BIRD on the flyer. It flew away. Oh my gosh and she didn’t break, but she was ready to explode. When I walked her back, I knew that my chances of gettingher under control for a second shot at running senior was very slim to none. Luckily there were enough dogs running that I could skipback 3 or 4 dogs and get her paying attention to me again. But she was fine! She picked up her birds just fine on the double. She’s always been a very good marker.


Then onto the blind. When I sent her she ran very fast. I did not do a good jobof lining her up. But, she sat on every whistle. She took every cast where I sent her. She picked up her blind no problem. What a huge shock! She can flip me the paw sometimes, so I really thought I didn't have a chance of getting her to whistle sit. But she did it so perfectly, that one whistle sit made my day. But when she took the handle perfectly and then the next one, oh my gosh I couldn't have been happier! But we also didn’t have a walk up or a distraction shot onland. So that did make it easier.

Water was a walk up down a steep back towards the walk up.
Then a mark immediately afterwards. Both birds falling inthe reeds. She broke on the walk up. I got her back, so it was a controlled break. Sent her for the mark, no problem, she came back with her bird. Sent her for the walk up bird. She had a little problemfinding it. So I made the huge mistake of whistling and trying to handle her to the bird. She blew me off and tried to find the bird on her own. When she blew me off, I knew we were done, so I called her in. We didn’t get to try the water blind, which was super hard. I really don’t think she would have completed the water blind.Most dogs took at least 10 handles or so to get the blind. Lucy blows me off on water after the 4th or 5th handle, she loses faith after that many handles. So I’m glad we were out before we went to the water blind. I’m pretty happy that she passed land. Which meant more to me than anything else last weekend. Getting one senior series pass was amazing to me. 


Riot easily passed his junior test. I ran Lucy as test dogon the junior land test.


I only had to judge 10 dogs for the junior test on Sunday. 4were out on the land due to either not bringing their bird to hand or eatingthe bird. All dogs passed water.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Not doing a lot of training lately. Annie is in season and Spec is too little to do much yet. Getting the last few odds and ends in order for the D/Q on the 2nd. 

Looking forward to watching Proof in the Derby!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow, that is neat. I just signed him up yesterday. Im so nervous about how he'll do with Jason. I'm not expecting much this first derby, mostly curious about how he'll run for someone else. Please give him a pat on the head for me!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last night I trained with a group I've met up with many times. None of our dogs could find the mark. None. Several were very experienced. I watched dogs run right over the top of the marks over and over again. Finally I walked over and kicked a bumper towards a dog to get them to find it and pick it up. Not sure how an entire group of dogs could lose their minds like that. We even re-ran the same marks in the same spots again for dogs and had them do no better. Sometimes you just fall into outer space or something with dogs. No dogs were in heat. It wasn't a hot day - 71 degrees. It was a field we had trained at a dozen times before. 


Tonight the same dogs will be on to water. Riot needs to get stretched out on swimming. He's strong, but now he needs to look way out on water.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday was the Chukar Challenge put on by the local spaniel club. I took Miss Lucy who is a fabulous chukar dog. We had great fun. My only mistake was asking a friend to gun for me. I thought he would do well. Unfortunately he missed one bird, so we were out of the running for first place and ended up finishing in the middle of the pack. It's a timed event and Lucy is super quick and finds all her birds easily. Had the gunner shot that last bird, Lucy might have won it. First bird flushed and Lucy chased it down in the woods and brought it back. Second bird Lucy trapped. Third bird flushed straight up very fast. The shooter missed twice and Lucy lost her mind trying to get the bird. Poor girl, I thought she was going to disown me. The 2 birds she brought me were in excellent shape and went back into the bird box to be used again. At lunch the retriever people and spaniel people had a long heated discussion on force fetch training. The spaniel people are very against FF. Then the pointer people came by and said that all dogs should be force fetched. So that was interesting. Pointers FF, spaniels do not FF. 


Today back to regular training. Riot is coming along nicely on pile work. But his line manners at the moment are terrible. So back to putting the tab on his collar. I need to get him back in line. A little heeling work too. Longer retrieves on mowed fields, trying to stretch him out and make sure his marking continues to improve. He's still as sweet as ever. 8 months old and just wants to be a lap dog in the house.


Lucy needs more blind work and more obedience. Her heeling is pretty rough especially if she smells birds.


Why is it that when one thing goes well something else suffers?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Why is it that when one thing goes well something else suffers?


That sounds like my college experience!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT, how are things going in the field trial world?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> FT, how are things going in the field trial world?


It's HOT! 
Trials won't start again until September, so we're getting ready for the fall season. We train in the mornings before work (life as an amateur!); I sometimes train in the evening, during that "dusky dark" time between actual sunset and when it gets too dark to see the dog. 
I actually went back through TT with my all-age dog to improve change of direction ... it seems to have helped a lot! I like to go back to the basics (not "basics," but just the basics) with older dogs, just to sharpen them up or remind them of what they should already know.
This evening I plan to start, for lack of a better term, extended wagon wheel, using orange bumpers (farther out) and white bumpers (closer in) to hopefully enhance this dog's initial lines.
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT, what's the distance you have between you and the first orange bumper, 25', 50'? What about the next row of white bumpers? Do you start closer then go out farther for more experienced dogs? Same with TT, do you use one distance for an inexperienced dog and a different distance for an all age dog?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> FT, what's the distance you have between you and the first orange bumper, 25', 50'? What about the next row of white bumpers? Do you start closer then go out farther for more experienced dogs? Same with TT, do you use one distance for an inexperienced dog and a different distance for an all age dog?


For me, the first step in WW is with three white bumpers only, then throw in more white bumpers ... I'll get up to 6 or 8 in a half circle. Once pup is 100% with that, then I move to orange + white. When I throw orange bumpers into the wagon wheel, I'll set the half-circle of white bumpers about 30' away, with the half-circle of orange bumpers about 50' away. The distance of the bumpers from the line is not as important as is the distance between the white bumpers that the pup has to run between in order to get to the orange bumpers. The better the pup gets, the closer the white bumpers can be to each other.

Of course, once you start mixing orange bumpers in the drill, if you never again let pup pick up a white bumper while doing WW, they get good at getting through them.

And this is a no-no drill ... no collar pressure.

To answer your question about lengthening it for experienced dogs, I will sometimes to an extended WW if the dog is having problems carrying its initial line for a reasonable distance. BUT, that is not a main purpose of the WW. As I see it, the primary purposes of WW are (i) teach pup to go where sent and (ii) teach pup to work with handler when moving on the line, i.e., push + pull. [Personal Note: On the morning of a trial, if I have time and space, I will do a WW drill before heading to trial grounds ... typically a half-circle 6 legged WW, going from left to right, then go back right to left.

As for changing distances in TT, I do not do that. For TT, I'll set up the full scale layout, teach the dogs where each pile is, and progress from there.

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

WW is a good idea for before a trial! I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Proof ran his first trial under Jason this Sunday. He ended up with a JAM. Jason said he was very happy with Proof's work and said his line manners were good. Apparently he had big hunts on both birds in the second series but did super in the third. After hearing the description of the 2nd series, it doesn't surprise me he had hunts as we've never trained that before. There was no fourth series, odd, Ive never run a derby without a fourth series yet I'm green so who knows. I'm really happy that he finished as I just didn't know how he'd do under someone else. Boy I am always super nervous about running Proof and I thought that it would be nice that someone else run him. Boy was I wrong! I was way more nervous and super anxious the whole day. I hated the feeling. Oh well, glad that Jason knows Proof at a test now! Everything else sounds great with Proof.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he got a RJ. 

He ran a super 3rd series!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

no he got a JAM according to EE. Im glad to hear he did indeed do well on the third! Neat you got to watch him! Im glad there was a friendly face there!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I got to see him up close at the flyer station


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

so you were in control of his bird then? ha ha!!! Always be nice to the flyer gunner! ha ha ha!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> so you were in control of his bird then? ha ha!!! Always be nice to the flyer gunner! ha ha ha!!


I'm just very opposed to fly-aways and no-birds with young dogs. We didn't have any bad flyers over the weekend and no escapees.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow that's a first!! Good job that is hard to do with 25 dogs running!! wow!!!


----------

